# jasikevicius



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

Can anyone find a scouting report on this guy for me? I did a search, but I couldn't find anything.

Also, do you think it'd be a good idea for the Lakers to give him an offer?


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

He's a PG though at some moments of his career has played a little bit of SG, he's a great shooter and passer, and his problem for NBA would be his defense, he'd have problems guarding smaller people (he's 6-4 or 6-5)

16 ppg (51% from 2pt 44% from 3pt 92% from FT) 1.2 rpg 4.7 apg (that's a lot because assists are counted differently in Europe) in 29 mpg playing for Maccabi, the Euroleague champion. In the Final Four he did 18 ppg and 5.5 apg with a 60% from 3pt line and a 100% from the FT line.

He's a winner, look at his profile:
Won the 2000-01 and 2002-03 Spanish National Championship with F C Barcelona...won the 2003-04 Israeli National Championship with Maccabi Tel Aviv...won the 2000 Slovenian National Cup with BC Olimpija Ljubljana...won the 2001 and 2003 Spanish National Cup (King's Cup) with F C Barcelona...won the 2004 Israeli National Cup with Maccabi Tel Aviv...won the 2003 Euroleague with FC Barcelona...won the 2004 Euroleague with Maccabi Tel Aviv...played the 1999 Lithuanian All Star Game...played the 2000 Slovenian All Star Game...played the 2001 Spanish All Star Game...named the 2002-03 Spanish League Finals MVP...named to the 2003-04 All-Euroleague 1st Team...led the 1998-99 Lithuanian League in assists (5.4 apg.)...led the 1999-00 Euroleague in assists (4.9 apg.)...named the 2002 Lithuanian Player of the Year...has been member of the Lithuanian Cadets National Team...played at the 1993 European Cadets Championship...has been member of the Lithuanian Junior National Team...won the gold medal at the 1994 European Junior Championship...has been member of the Lithuanian Under-22 National Team...won the gold medal at the 1996 European Under-22 Championship...member of the Lithuanian National Team...played at the 1997, 1999 and 2001 European Championship...won the gold medal at the 2003 European Championship...named the 2003 European Championship MVP...won the bronze medal at the 1998 Goodwill Games...played at the 1998 World Championship...won the bronze medal at the 2000 Olympic Games.

That's what NBAdraft.net says about him:
Amazing mental toughness. The best pure point guard in Europe. In short spurts he can dominate like few others and can be among the top 10 point guards in the world, as he showed in the last European championships. It appears he loves to star in Europe and doesn't feel he needs to prove himself in the NBA. He has the instincts and the court vision to improve his teammates. And when he is on, he can score from outside and drive to the basket. There will likely be a lot of interested NBA teams in the offseason. With his intensity level, he might be a candidate to burnout over an 82 game season.

In the Eurobasket (like the American qualifiers for the Olympics) he did 14 ppg and 8.2 apg. For comparing, Tony Parker did 18 ppg 3 apg playing more minutes, and Tony made dumb decisions that cost France to not qualify to the Olympics, while Saras and Lithuania won the championship.

It'd be a great idea for any NBA team to sign him. I don't know why Milos Vujanic is so hyped in America and nobody knows Jasikevicius. I doubt Derek Fisher is much better (or even just better) than Jasikevicius.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Oh, pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze......

Not the Lakers.

Any team but the Lakers!


----------

